# Bug Identification



## Treestump (Sep 22, 2016)

Theres also another bug thats tiny, black, and flies around. When I kill it, or even touch it (im not sure), it leaves a metallic smell like iron.

Pics for the main bug I want to identify will come tomorrow.


----------



## Treestump (Sep 22, 2016)

Quality is terrible but some kind of moth i think. But after trapping it in a jar it just suddenly died. Took me 2 minutes at most to get a hole for air so maybe thats why. Is it faking? Sleeping?


----------



## Treestump (Sep 22, 2016)

Update. Turnsout. It was justs sleepin or sumthin


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...hp..0.0l5.0.0.1.57966...........0.fgnR6i-am-Q


maybe?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Sharon Alex said:


> Hi,
> Bugs are often easily identified.
> 1. Rusty or reddish stains on bed sheets or mattresses caused by bed bugs being crushed.
> 2. Dark spots (about this size: •), which are bed bug excrement and may bleed on the fabric like a marker would.
> ...




Who said it was bed bugs?


----------

